# Performance Comes First for All-electric Tesla Roadster



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

If I sell 10,000 White Stars, it will be a screaming success for me, But 10,000 Chevys [Volts] sold would be a disaster, says Martin Eberhard.

More...


----------

